#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Best engg branch for civil service prepration

## ankio

there are several electrical and electronis engineering branches like eee,ece,ee...etc i m confused which one is best from civil service preparation and future scope perspective.......plz help





  Similar Threads: made easy notes for mechanical engg gate prepration discrimination with PRODUCTION ENGG BRANCH student VTU elements of civil engg & engg mechanic semester exam previous year question paper

----------


## godparticle

ok the branch are as specified by the user and willbe studied by engineers

----------


## akashram

ECE is best for civil service exams.

----------


## namita,nijhawan

Analyze your strengths. What are you best at. Which subjects are of interest to you and which are your strengths. Once you have done such an analysis the choice will be obvious.

----------


## techplc

ECE is the best for civil service.i did the same

----------


## techplc

But nowadays, EEE has good scope for engineering students...! According to me, EEE & ECE are best course..!

----------

